# My tanganikan cichlid tank.



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Posted this a few other places but what the hell.......im proud of em.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

A few more and full tank shot.

Enjoy. I need some camera tips badly too...


----------



## mshaughnessy (Sep 22, 2003)

sweeeet. what kind of filtration and what is the fish in the second picture?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The calvus is awesome. What is that monster with the teeth?

Pictures are great too


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I use an emperor 280 for filtration. Im really diggin it. My first biowheel. The fish in the second pic is a new addition and as far as I can tell it is a Telmatochromis dhonti. But Im not sure.

Eltwitcho- wow thanks man. I was actually hoping for some camera tips since I hate using the flash. Quite nice to hear after your camera work. That beast is only 3" long. His teeth have grown considerably in the last 3 months but I havent gotten any pics of good quality since. Its a Lepidiolamprologus meeli. The calvus is by far my favorite.







he owns the tank.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That set up and cichlids are very nice. Pic #6 is one mean looking fish, great shot


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Excellent pics..I need some camera tips from you.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is a stunning collection and setup.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

thats a verry nice cinclide's and a nice setup


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice fish u got there


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Very nice looking tang tank







!!!! I especially like the calvus









Whats the pecking order in there????


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes.... quite the pecking order at that. If anyone has tried to mix larger tanganikans it gets complicated because they establish a large territory. The calvus is on top, and in descending order Pulcher, Meeli, dhonti, Chalinochromis sp"Ndobhoi" and the julidochromis last.

There is a trick I use that works 3/4 of the times. Add one fish at a time based on aggresiveness and size and let them establish territory first. Then add fish saving the most aggresive for last. Once a fish establishes territory it usually keeps it. No problems yet.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome tank and fish...







...you like the bio wheel? see i have the penguin 330 and it was good for a few weeks but im not happy with the filtration it gives and definately feel like i have to buy new filter inserts for it every few weeks which is becomming costly... lemme know what you think


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys.....

It was a choice between the AC300 and the Emp 280. Ive used the ACs for like 7 years now and I must say Im impressed with the Emp so far. The media basket is what sold me. I probably wouldnt of gotten it without. So far I like it. Its gotten a nice culture going and slowed down turning but the ammonia, NO2, NO3 are staying down.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great pics!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look great


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Those are some great pics.


----------

